# Hatch 7 plus rod selection



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I just bought a Hatch 7+ and was looking for everyone's thoughts on a good rod combo for redfish. I have a 8wt tfo lefty kreh that I may use with it. It will be almost strictly reds.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Buying a fly rod based on the reel you have is like buying shoes to match your socks.

It basically doesn't matter unless you care about color matching.

Buy the rod that you cast the best with the fly line that you like the best.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

> Buying a fly rod based on the reel you have is like buying shoes to match your socks.
> 
> It basically doesn't matter unless you care about color matching.
> 
> Buy the rod that you cast the best with the fly line that you like the best.



well put.....i can tell you my favorite rod in that class is the gloomis pro 1. best period.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Ok that's really what I wanted to know. And just others input with there similar setup is all.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

It's usually not the bow and arrow, but the Indian standing behind it. Fish the TFO until you can feel the difference between it and a 700$ rod. Then make an extra mortgage payment and keep fishing the TFO. 

I have a TFO lefty kreh and a sage xp. I catch the same amount of fish on both of them.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Ok that's really what I wanted to know.  And just others input with there similar setup is all.


You bought an expensive reel...buy an expensive rod. Won't matter none the less.

helios 2, Sage Xi3, Clutch Tactical...All are good rods.

Or just go buy a TFO and go catch fish


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> It's usually not the bow and arrow,  but the Indian standing behind it.  Fish the TFO until you can feel the difference between it and a 700$ rod.  Then make an extra mortgage payment and keep fishing the TFO.
> 
> I have a TFO lefty kreh and a sage xp.  I catch the same amount of fish on both of them.


Hahaha

Well played


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I would stick with the TFO.

Just one point, I believe the 7 plus is 8.6 ozs, that is a lot of weight to be lugging around chasing reds with. The Nautilus FWX weights less than 1/2 of that at 4.2 ozs. That is 4.4 ozs less. That 4.4 ozs is a lot of weight.

Many folks slaying big fish with that reel.

Just my two cents.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Ok I may stick with the tfo until a used higher end tod comes up for sale. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd pickup a g loomis pro1 if you can keep it on the boat. That's my next rod.


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

The TFOs are nice, but if your looking to spend a bit more the scott a4 with the hatch 7+ makes a good combo. I know of a friend that just dropped some money on this combo to replace his BVK and couldn't be happier he did.


----------



## RustyNSC (Apr 13, 2013)

I have the Pro 1 NXR in 9wt with the Hatch 7 I love it.


----------

